# Focke Wulf Fw190



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2015)

Fw190A-5 II/JG-1 Tatzelwurm Woensdrecht Holland 1943












notice the right-hand side ground crew member... He knew....






airplane belonged to Lt. von Kirchmayr TO

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2015)

Great shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2015)

5./JG300, "Pit" Bauer talking to Bretschneider in the cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2015)

well know shot that one but a good one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2015)

A great shot.


----------



## rochie (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2015)

Bodö - Norway

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2015)

Belgium , Maldegem. Notice right wing jammed into building.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2015)

Oops...thats a great pic!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2015)

Protecting the cruiser Köln. I think here Torfjorden Geirangerfjord Norwegen






The Köln

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2015)

Comment on TORCH: Fw190A-3, WNr. 130513, St.Kz. DF+GM found abandoned and damaged at Gosselies, Belgium in 1944. Steve Sheflin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2015)

great shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2015)

Assembly Line Bremerhaven Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Notice star eBay comment: Goodyear Factory Photo


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2015)

A-3 5./JG 1 Katwijk 1942 Holland


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2015)

NICE!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2016)

190G-3 had the Werkenummer 160016 with Stammkennzeichen DN+FP captured 1943


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2016)

Like it!


----------



## Andrew Arthy (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi,

DN + FP was assigned to the III. Gruppe of Schnellkampfgeschwader 10 in Italy in late-August or early September 1943. It was one of the aircraft left at Montecorvino when that airfield was hastily abandoned on the morning of 9 September 1943, after the Allies landed only a few kilometres away during the Salerno invasion. The Germans reported that they destroyed it during the airfield evacuation, but obviously not!

Cheers,
Andrew A.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2016)

Good info Andrew!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2016)

Well known shot.


----------



## VERSUCH (Feb 6, 2016)

Snautzer, in your post 28, what appears to be, at the head of the queue ,a 190D followed by Ta152 s, also the stack of wings look like
a mix of D9 and 152 variants.All awaiting their Jumo power eggs.......... Great photo.
Regards Mike


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2016)

FW190A-3/U7, notice double airintake.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2016)

and bomb racks...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2016)

Love the underside shot especially.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2016)

Fw190A-8, Messerschmitt Bf109G-10 & Gotha Go 244, Salzwedel, 1945


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2016)

2./JG 1 Amsterdam Schipol 1942


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2016)

top shots..!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2016)

Nice....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Andrew Arthy (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice shot of an FW 190 A-2 or A-3 with III./_Jagdgeschwader _51 on the Eastern Front in the winter of 1942/1943.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2016)

Great Pic...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## VERSUCH (Sep 11, 2016)

Not seen this..let alone in colour...nice.


----------



## Zaggy (Sep 12, 2016)

OK, the late D-9's have gotten my attention - especially the rear one, with the interesting camo pattern on the engine cowl... Dare I ask, more of this pair anywhere?


D


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2016)

Zaggy said:


> OK, the late D-9's have gotten my attention - especially the rear one, with the interesting camo pattern on the engine cowl... Dare I ask, more of this pair anywhere?
> 
> 
> D


No i think not and if there were the Ju188 pic i posted (same photographer) went for 1800+ euros


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jagdgeschwader 3


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2016)

.JG51 Geschwader Stab

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2016)

A nice diorama subject.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2016)

Finnland FW190 JG.5 crash 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2016)

Good one....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Zaggy (Oct 30, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2017)

JG301 Piloten,Stendal 1944


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Zaggy (Feb 3, 2017)

Now that is cool.

One day I'll figure out how to back-date an Fw 190A-1 to the V-1.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Milos Gazdic (Mar 15, 2017)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 295847



Hey Snautzer
Do you know more about this Fw 190 F-8 in post #12?
Few really interesting camouflage features on an airframe which was obviously assembled from separately built sub-parts with most interesting wave / infinity shape squiggle on the tail surfaces which I have previously seen only on 109s (though in smaller/tighter pattern).


----------



## Milos Gazdic (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey again Snautzer,
I am not 100 sure if your post #44 shows a Höhenjäger as you propose but in fact a one of F- variants with the tropical filter attached.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2017)

Milos Gazdic said:


> Hey again Snautzer,
> I am not 100 sure if your post #44 shows a Höhenjäger as you propose but in fact a one of F- variants with the tropical filter attached.



my remark is in #44: FW190A-3/U7, notice double airintake


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2017)

Milos Gazdic said:


> Hey Snautzer
> Do you know more about this Fw 190 F-8 in post #12?
> Few really interesting camouflage features on an airframe which was obviously assembled from separately built sub-parts with most interesting wave / infinity shape squiggle on the tail surfaces which I have previously seen only on 109s (though in smaller/tighter pattern).



No sorry


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2017)

11./EJG 1

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 6, 2017)

excellent


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2017)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2017)

Jg54 Grun Herz

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2017)

From the web, couldn't find any info.





​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 12, 2017)

Saw it before. A great pic but I believe it has been colourized.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2017)

I do wish there were captions for every photo (ahem!!). I hate finding a photo and knowing nothing about it. Yes, some photos are mis-captioned but sometimes they contain just enough to head in the right direction.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lefa (Jun 12, 2017)

https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/upload_2017-6-12_15-48-56-png.376131/

I think that was taken in Immola in 1944.
yes and colored.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR4UWY9zJ4s_


Edit: In point 12.08 shows the same image.

Edit2: http://sa-kuva.fi/neo?tem=webneo_im...225602442178be5efa5282c095b&archive=&zoom=YES

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks Lefa. Some of the units there at that time were JG.54, JG.5 and SG.5


EDIT: Found the same photo(B&W) in "German Aircraft in Finland 1939-1945". Caption says "FW 190 A of 4./JG.54, "white 20" is being prepared for a mission at Immola on 2 July 1944. Above fourteen Stukas are returning from a bombing mission to Karelian Isthmus."


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Milos Gazdic (Jun 24, 2017)

Zaggy said:


> One day I'll figure out how to back-date an Fw 190A-1 to the V-1.



Which scale are you building Zaggy?

In 1/72 scale there is MPM injection kit which should not be hard to find although its probably 20 years old (and hence quite crude!). Further - Esoteric also made resin kits of both reincarnations of V-1. I am not sure how easy would be to find it.

in 1/48 scale there is Legato kit. Super expensive if you find it & quite crude. I hope that some company like Hobby Boss or similar will make new 1/48 scale kit. 

It's far away from impossible to backdate some of early Fw 190s to the first prototype but would take quite a bit of work to change almost every aspect of the aircraft except the basic shape. Not something I would personally like to do myself. But I don't like challenges 

Best, 
Milos


----------



## Milos Gazdic (Jun 24, 2017)

Snautzer01 said:


> my remark is in #44: FW190A-3/U7, notice double airintake



I agree that Fw 190 A-3 / U7 would have double air intakes like the machine on your photo but the only A-3 / U7 I can remember at the moment seeing is the WNr 528 (531 & 532 were also built) and it had it had wing area enlarged which would be clearly visible in head on shot.
Furthermore, it's camouflage on the power egg was reaching to just above the air intakes (unlike on the photo posted by you, it shows camouflage reaching under the intakes) & they didn't have the small "door" on the front used on the tropical filters (as I think are visible in the photo you have posted).

If we can be sure that this is A-3 Version (based on the code: B?+?D) then it could be a U3 one which seems to have been produced quite a bit & according to JaPo WNr 511 was fitted with the tropical filter (514 and 515 apparently got the same filter installed).

U7 would not have bomb racks under the wings either.

Best regards & thanks so much for all your posts! I highly appreciate it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Jun 24, 2017)

The aircraft featured at the post #44 is a fighter-bomber (F-8 probably), with air filters installed on the external air intakes.
The WkNr 528 was 1st tested with normal wings. WkNr 046 (TK+IK), supposedly the pattern aircraft for the Fw 190B series, was with big wings.


----------



## Milos Gazdic (Jun 24, 2017)

Hvala! Thanks for the correction Tomo.
Still - it confirms the opinion that we are not seeing A-3/U7 on the #44 post photo.
I even believe that the aircraft on that photo is painted with the Sand color on the upper surfaces based on the tone of the camouflage seen on the cowling. But that's just my wild guess


----------



## tomo pauk (Jun 25, 2017)

Milos Gazdic said:


> ...
> Still - it confirms the opinion that we are not seeing A-3/U7 on the #44 post photo.
> ...



Agree.


----------



## Zaggy (Jun 25, 2017)

Milos Gazdic said:


> Which scale are you building Zaggy?



GDay Milos - 1/48... the 'one true scale' 



Milos Gazdic said:


> in 1/48 scale there is Legato kit. Super expensive if you find it & quite crude. I hope that some company like Hobby Boss or similar will make new 1/48 scale kit.



Legato kit - ok, never heard of it, but will keep an eye out. As for HB, they keep breaking my heart; the Ta 152C's were wrong, the Fw 190D's were wrong and the Fw 190 V18 is...well, you guessed it... Wrong! Which is a shame, because HB have had a crack at some AWESOME topics (YF-23 - don't get me started on the PAIN I have gone through so far correcting that; TA-7C - I actually THREW that kit out before starting it, it was so bad; F-14A/B/D - where do I start with that?; Tornado F.3 - is better than those listed before, but the fwd fuselage and nose are just 'wonky'; F-111 series and A-10C are so-so, but still requiring work.... But then they go and drop the A-6A in 1/48 which is brilliant!).

Despite my HB trauma, I will likely grab a V18 at some stage; having now seen one, I *THINK* i can come up with a relatively easy way to correct the main issue (the exhaust pipes and wing roots) - everything else looks pretty simple to correct.



Milos Gazdic said:


> It's far away from impossible to backdate some of early Fw 190s to the first prototype but would take quite a bit of work to change almost every aspect of the aircraft except the basic shape. Not something I would personally like to do myself. But I don't like challenges
> 
> Best,
> Milos



Yeah, I have this habit of attempting 'daft crap' (ie: fixing the HB YF-23), but having since looked at diagrams of the A-0 and later variants, I'm not sure I'd give it a go... hahaha


Cheers again Milos 


Dan


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2017)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 288900
> View attachment 288901
> View attachment 288902
> View attachment 288903

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2019)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger 4/jg51 russland winter fw190 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2019)

Vintage 10 x 8 Photo FW 190 D German Fighter Aircraft Captured by French | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2019)

The kite in the pic is not the Fw 190D but the Ta-152H tested by RAF.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2019)

Ta152 H-0 150 010 CW+CJ, captured at Aalborg by British forces taken to US, coded FE 112 later T2-112 still there.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2019)

Exactly.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2019)

Source eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2019)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger FW190 smolensk 43 otto Gaiser weisse 10 JG51 | eBay
foto luftwaffe jagdflieger FW 190 Jabo bombe JG2 | eBay
foto luftwaffe jagdflieger fw190 - spezial tarnung - jabo | eBay
foto luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 JG2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2019)

#875 WWII Photo ~ Captured German FW-190 FW190 Fighter ~ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2019)

FW190 (NC900) org. Foto Frankreich Flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2019)

C161 Jagdflugzeug Focke-Wulf Fw 190 im Hangar vom Jagdgeschwader 2 airplane | eBay
C159 Jagdflugzeug Focke-Wulf Fw 190 im Hangar vom Jagdgeschwader 2 airplane | eBay
C160 Jagdflugzeug Focke-Wulf Fw 190 im Hangar vom Jagdgeschwader 2 airplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2019)

Original Foto (250) ME 109 Flugzeug Air Luftwaffe 500 Feindflug Verleihung | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2019)

682/6) Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug ME bf 109 | eBay

BG+KC wrknr 1163


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

*WWII photo- Captured German FOLKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane w/ Nose Art* | eBay

Notice german emblem on nose. Very rare when American star was applied.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)

I have that emblem as a decal. Which version, 190A-5?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)

That's the A-8, (Wk. Nr. 681497), the White 11 of 5./JG 4 taken over by the USAAF 404th Fighter Group at St. Trond airfield, Belgium. 




















the pic source: Harold A. Skaarup, author of Shelldrake


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)

Many thanks. I took a stab at it


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

Foto Privataufnahme Luftwaffe, Soldaten vor einem Flugzeug (46) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

Foto Privataufnahme Luftwaffe, Flugzeug mit Mechanikern (64) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

Foto Privataufnahme Luftwaffe, Flugzeug halb getarnt und bewacht (58) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

Foto Privataufnahme Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Jagdflugzeug mit Mechaniker (60) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

Foto Privataufnahme Luftwaffe, Flugzeug teilweise abgedeckt unter Plane (44) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D531 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Fw190 Wappen Emblem Italien 44 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D551 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Fw190 Me109 Pilot 1000. Flug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D539 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Fw190 Wappen Emblem Italien 44 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D547 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Fw190 Wappen Emblem Italien 44 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D552 Fotos Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Fw190 Me109 Pilot 1000. Flug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D550 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Fw190 Me109 Pilot 1000. Flug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D543 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Fw190 Wappen Emblem Italien 44 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D536 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Fw190 Wappen Emblem Italien 44 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D535 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Fw190 Wappen Emblem Italien 44 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D541 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Fw190 Wappen Emblem Italien 44 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 5, 2019)

Interesting camo.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 1944 Focke Wulf 190 Jagdflugzeug Fw 190 Staffelwappen tarn R | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2019)

Excellent pics.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Agree about the camo. Just noticed on the captured "00" a page back, its missing the lower part of the gear doors. Good to know when I get around to building it


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2019)

*WWII photo- Captured German FOLKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane w/ US MARKINGS* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

foto Lot luftwaffe jagdflieger 9. jg26 fw190 gelbe5 wevelgheim | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

Foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger 9. jg 26 fw190 wevelgheim | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2019)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

H267 Foto 2.WK Luftwaffe 1944 Focke Wulf 190 Jagdflugzeug Fw190 Lichtenau #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Troops Examining Captured Luftwaffe Fw.190 Fighter on Airfield!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2019)

H 268 Foto 2.WK Luftwaffe 1944 Focke Wulf 190 Jagdflugzeug Fw190 Lichtenau | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Focke-Wulf Fw 190, Flugplatz Świdnik, Polen, 1943, b | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF 190 A5 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE SNCAC NC 900 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

Foto Soldat Pilot Jagdflieger JG51 FW190 Kennung "Hanni" schwarze 6 Plane #102 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2019)

WWII WW2 U.S. US Army Air Corps Photo,German Focke Wulf Crash,Original,AAF,War | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 21, 2019)

Interesting damage.


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

*WWII photo- Several Captured German FOLKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter planes* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

*WWII photo- Captured German FOLKE-WULF Fw 190 & MESSERSCHMITT Bf-109 planes* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2019)

Press Photo: RARE! British Personnel Examine Captured Luftwaffe Fw.190 Fighter! | eBay

Faber's plane Fw 190A-3 with the _Werknummer_ 313 Armin Faber - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2019)

Film clip of this FW here:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2019)

Fw 190 in Nordnorwegen. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2019)

1000. Feindflug. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1943 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Plane Jäger JG Focke Wulf Fw 190 Geschwader Nr 42 36 Werksnr. 479 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Plane Jäger JG Focke Wulf Fw 190 Feldwerkstatt BMW 801 D-2 Motor | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Plane Jäger JG Focke Wulf Fw 190 Mechaniker Feldwerkstatt | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Plane Jäger JG Focke Wulf Fw 190 camo Nr. rote 36 Tankwagen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Plane Me 109 Jäger Focke-Wulf Fw 190 camo Hangar Kennung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Plane Jäger Messerschmitt Bf 109 Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Feldwerkstatt | eBay

gun justification

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Plane Jäger Messerschmitt Bf 109 Focke-Wulf Fw 190 weiße 3 camo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 18, 2019)

Interesting shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

Original photo Focke-Wulf Fw 190 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

9454a❚ ORIG. Foto Ritterkreuzträger E. Reusch im Flugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 F-8 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf FW190 FW 190 Staffelwappen Kennung Piloten 17 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf FW190 FW 190 Staffelwappen Kennung Piloten 16 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

9446a❚ ORIGINAL Foto, Flugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 F-8 in Warschau Okęcie Polen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug FW 190 A - 4 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2019)

Great shots.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 20, 2019)

Interesting spinner marking in #247


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Focke Wulf FW 190 A-4 vermutlich JG 1 Woensdrecht 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Focke Wulf FW 190 A-8 -R2 Rammjäger JG 300 Nov 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Focke-Wulf Fw 190, Alarmrotte, Flugplatz Reims, Frankreich, c | eBay
Foto, Luftwaffe, Focke-Wulf Fw 190, SK+OR, Flugplatz Reims, Frankreich, a | eBay
Foto, Luftwaffe, Focke-Wulf Fw 190, SK+OR, Flugplatz Reims, Frankreich, b | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2019)

The last pic doesn't show the Fw 190 but a nice set of images here.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VERSUCH (Aug 2, 2019)

Ar96 ?


----------



## johnbr (Aug 4, 2019)

fw-190c art net


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

Foto luftwaffe schlachtflieger Alfred druschel fw190 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

FW-190 mit Crew und Pilot, Luftwaffe, Kennung, 2.WK, ev. Abzug nach 45 !! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

WWII planes 
Focke Wulf FW 190, Finland 1944


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger me109 jg102 zerbst | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

Foto ME 109 , Flugzeug, Schlachtgeschwader 1 3. Staffel | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)

FW-190 Cutaway View


----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)

Cockpit of a Focke-Wulf Fw 190 fighter aircraft...
GERMANY - AUGUST 02: Cockpit of a Focke-Wulf Fw 190 fighter aircraft, 1941, Germany, drawing.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 27, 2019)

Focke Wulf | eBay 
v-1 not new I think.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

Focke-Wulf Fw.190 A-5 - Grafiq.ru 
-Walter-Nowotny-Mont-de-Marsan-France-24-May-1944.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

Опытный высотный истребитель Focke-Wulf FW 190 Höhenjäger 2. Германия - Альтернативная История


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Foto Focke Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug Schlachtgeschwader 77 Luftwaffe Panzerjäger ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Foto Focke Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug startklar zum Feindflug ! Schlachtgeschwader 77 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Schlachtgeschwader 77 Pilot im Focke Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug - WL #A | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Foto Pilot vor Fw 190 Flugzeug Schlachtgeschwader 77 Luftwaffe Panzerjäger ! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Foto Focke Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug unter Tarnnetz ! Schlachtgeschwader 77 - WL - #A | eBay


Notice the dug out splinter cover. To lessen visibility in a flat surrounding.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

R673 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 Fw190 Schlachtflieger Emblem 1944 ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2019)

Focke Wulf Fw 190, Flugplatz, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Foto, Pilot | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2019)

R674 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 Fw190 Schlachtflieger Emblem 1944 ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Pilot Tarn . | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Fw 190 A-5 Nachtjäger in Rheine Frühjahr 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Focke-Wulf 190 A-8/R2 Uffz Oskar Bösch IV.(Sturm)/ JG 3 Herbst 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Focke-Wulf 190 A-8 Oberstleutnant Josef Priller (2) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Focke-Wulf 190 A-8 Oberstleutnant Josef Priller (1) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Focke-Wulf 190 A-7 beim Start in Dortmund 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Focke-Wulf 190 F-8, SG 4 Sommer 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 13, 2019)

Good ones.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 13, 2019)

Agreed


----------



## Milos Gazdic (Nov 18, 2019)

Some great new images in here!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2019)

Agreed some top pics...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: GI Atop Captured FW-109 A-8 Blue 9; “Steppke” | eBay
6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: GI Atop Captured FW-190, Germany | eBay

W. Nr. 737938 is an Fw 190 A-8 "Blue 9" of 4./JG 301

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: GI Posing With Captured FW-190 READ DESCRIPTION | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF FW 190 ZWEISITZER AUGSBURG 1945 FOTO J.WERKMANN USPILOT | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2019)

Don't see too many trainers


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2019)

Wonder if it's the one that went to Hendon.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Focke-Wulf 190 A-5/U12 Kanonenboot bei der I./JG 11 | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2019)

NICE.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

Focke Wulf Deutsche Luftwaffe German Air Force WW II Foto War #156 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF 190 A5 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE SNCAC NC 900 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 537409


FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF 190 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay
SNAC NC900


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF 190 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay
> SNAC NC900
> View attachment 568691


FOTO FLUGZEUG BRUCHLANDUNG FOCKE WULF 190 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay

SNAC NC900

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Me109 Focke Wulf Fw190 Grünherz Geschwader RRR | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Me109 Focke Wulf Fw190 Grünherz Geschwader RRR | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Fw190A-5/U1 2-seat trainer

FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF FW 190 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF 190 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay
> SNAC NC900
> View attachment 568691


FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF FW 190 IN FRANZÖSISCHEN FARBEN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG NC 900 AS EX FOCKE WULF FW 190 IN FRANZÖSISCHEN FARBEN | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF FW 190 IN FRANZÖSISCHEN FARBEN | eBay
> 
> View attachment 570701


ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG EX FOCKE WULF FW 190 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay

NC900


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF FW 190 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG NC 900 AS EX FOCKE WULF FW 190 IN FRANZÖSISCHEN FARBEN | eBay
> 
> View attachment 571010


FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF FW 190 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 8, 2020)

Good one


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes indeed. The Musee de L'Air really needs to restore its NC900 and put it into its correct markings.

*



Europe 06 *


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

org. Foto: Wehrmacht Rußland Jagdflugzeug Focke-Wulf Fw-190 „Würger“ wintertarn | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice..!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF FW 190 | eBay

NC-900

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug FW 190 A-5/U4 der 2./NAGr 13, am 6.10.1942 Jüterbog-Damm | eBay






Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug 2./NAGr 13,St. Brieuc Frühjahr/Sommer 43, Staffelwappen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 18, 2020)

38$ for a photo that can be found any where on the web???


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG BRUCHLANDUNG FOCKE WULF 190 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay
> 
> SNAC NC900
> 
> View attachment 568692


ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG A.A.C. 6 No 2 EX FOCKE WULF FW 190 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF FW 190 | eBay

SNAC NC900

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF FW 190 IN FRANZÖSISCHEN FARBEN | eBay
SNAC NC900


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

*WWII photo negative- US GI w/ Captured German FOCKE WULF Fw 109 Fighter plane*2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

*WWII photo negative- US View Captured German FOCKE WULF Fw 109 Fighter plane* 1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

*WWII photo negative- US View Captured German FOCKE WULF Fw 109 Fighter plane* 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

Foto Me-109 Messerschmidt Jagdflugzeug Frontansicht , 2. Wk2 Ww2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

120938, Foto, Jagdflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190, Kennung: "24+", Jäger, (JG 400 ??) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

120937, Foto, Jagdflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190, Kennung: "GJ+VA", Jäger, TOP | eBay

GJ+VA


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

120936, Foto, Jagdflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190, Kennung: "11+", Jäger, TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

120935, Foto, Jagdflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190, Kennung: "DF+GG", Jäger, TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

120934, Foto, Jagdflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190, Kennung: "TQ+", Jäger, TOP | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2020)

Press Photo German FW-190 Plane Shot Down by Americans, World War II - tux07562 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

Focke Wulf 190 - orig. Foto um 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

2000# Flugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 Flugplatz Pápa Ungarn | eBay

Notice absence of wheel covers

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2020)

Fotoalbum Luftwaffe JG51 Flugzeuge Pilot Me109 Endkampf 1944 Polen Ostpreußen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2020)

Foto Tarn FW Focke Wulf 190 Jagdflieger Jäger Hai Camouflage Flugzeug Bf 109 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2020)

Top Fotoalbum Luftwaffen Katapultschiff BUSSARD Norwegen BV 138 FW 190 Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2020)

Fishing for Fockes.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2020)

Wonder what the bait was.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 10, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Wonder what the bait was.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2020)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug FW 190 G 3 im Rumania 1943 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Focke-Wulf Fw 190, Taganrog, Russland, (RB) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF FW 190 IN FRANZÖSISCHEN FARBEN | eBay

SNAC NC900

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 23, 2020)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Plane FW 190 TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 23, 2020)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Plane FW 190 A TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Plane FW 190 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Bilanz Leitwerk Jagdflugzeug Me Bf 109 Abschußkennung Russische Flugzeuge | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## windhund116 (Jan 4, 2021)

https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/fw190_83-jpg.295847/

Very interesting rudder overspray!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

Jagdflugzeug Fw 190 Focke Wulf Betankung Feldflugplatz Rostow 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

2x foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger Jg26 fw190 wevelgheim | eBay

5 dec 1941 Wevelgem

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger Jg26 fw190 abbeville | eBay

1942

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug FW 190 A-5 "<0" Stab I./JG 1 Deelen April 1943 | eBay


1

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2021)

3liB106/ Foto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Bild-Nr. B 106 – Focke-Wulf Fw-190 A-1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug FW 190 A-6 "gelbe 7"3./JG 11 Bauchlandung Loenen 17.8.43 | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug FW 190 A-6 "gelbe 7"3./JG 11 Bauchlandung Loenen 17.8.43 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 12, 2021)

Guy on the right casually lighting up a smoke


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Focke Wulf 190 - Foto um 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug FW 190 A-3 WNr.495 Stab III./JG 1 Aalborg-Ost Sommer 42# | eBay

repro

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug FW 190 A-3 WNr.495 Stab III./JG 1 Aalborg-Ost Sommer 42 | eBay

repro

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug FW 190 A-3 WNr.432 "schwarze 1" 11./JG 1 Oblt. W. Moritz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug FW 190 A-6, WNr.530106 3./JG 11 Ende Juli 1943 in Husum | eBay

Seller: WNr.530106 3./JG 11 Ende Juli 1943 in Husum. Die gelbe 7 wurde von Fhj.Fw. Hans-Georg Güthenke geflogen

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2021)

*PHOTO* German Aircraft Fw-190 Fighter Factory Production ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 fw190 bruch | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 fw190 bruch | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 fw190 bruch | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger fw190 jg26 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

*PHOTO* German Fw-190 Fighter Plane & Pilots in Service - Excellent! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2021)

2 Wk Foto Flugzeug FW 190 Panzerschreck .. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 19, 2021)

Underwing rocket rails?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2021)

Lot Of 4 Photos Captured German WW2 Airplanes FW-190 B-24 Ju-52 Bomber Nazi | eBay

NC.900

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Underwing rocket rails?



definitely rocket rails, sort of tube rails i think. there are pics of a couple 190's with them and the lightning bolt arrow on the cowling..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> definitely rocket rails, sort of tube rails i think. there are pics of a couple 190's with them and the lightning bolt arrow on the cowling..


Erprobungskommando 26 - Air War Publications

Panzerschreck 1


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2021)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger FW190 smolensk 43 otto Gaiser weisse 10 JG51 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2021)

4x foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg5 Finnland fw190 wappen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

1944 Italian front - Luftwaffe FW 190s on an Airfield - I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)




----------



## windhund116 (May 10, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> definitely rocket rails, sort of tube rails i think. there are pics of a couple 190's with them and the lightning bolt arrow on the cowling..



I read somewhere that the rail style of rocket launcher were wildly inaccurate. The planes had to get so close to the bomber formation, that they would come under intense MG fire. I believe that the tube-type launchers were better.


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

2Wk Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf FW 190 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

2. Wk Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf FW 190 ... | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

MESSERSCHMITT ME 109 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2021)

Foto Flieger Pilot FW 190 Flugzeug Me 109 plane maling aus Fotoalbum | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto Flieger Pilot FW 190 Flugzeug Me 109 plane maling aus Fotoalbum bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2021)

Foto Flieger Pilot FW 190 Flugzeug Me 109 plane maling aus Fotoalbum | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flieger Pilot FW 190 Flugzeug Me 109 plane maling aus Fotoalbum in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Jun 23, 2021)

nice pics


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

DVD scans German WW2 photo album Luftwaffe Aircraft factory Focke Wulf 190 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DVD scans German WW2 photo album Luftwaffe Aircraft factory Focke Wulf 190 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Foto Flieger Pilot FW 190 Flugzeug Me 109 maling aus Fotoalbum | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flieger Pilot FW 190 Flugzeug Me 109 maling aus Fotoalbum in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Bu-Hu

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Flieger Pilot FW 190 Flugzeug Me 109 maling aus Fotoalbum | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Foto Flieger Pilot FW 190 Flugzeug Me 109 maling aus Fotoalbum in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...











Exito -D48002 Decals 1:48 Wulf Pack vol.1 - Focke-Wulf Fw 190A


Exito -D48002 Decals 1:48 Wulf Pack vol.1 - Focke-Wulf Fw 190A




www.super-hobby.nl

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2021)

Focke Wulf Fw 190 Jagdflugzeug Feldflugplatz 1943 Ketrzyn Wilamowo Rastenburg | eBay


Entdecken Sie Focke Wulf Fw 190 Jagdflugzeug Feldflugplatz 1943 Ketrzyn Wilamowo Rastenburg in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2021)

Jagdflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 Feldflugplatz Ketrzyn Wilamowo Rastenburg | eBay


Entdecken Sie Jagdflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 Feldflugplatz Ketrzyn Wilamowo Rastenburg in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2021)

Jagdflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 1943 Ketrzyn Wilamowo Rastenburg Wartung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Jagdflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 1943 Ketrzyn Wilamowo Rastenburg Wartung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2021)

Jagdflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 Flugplatz 1943 Ketrzyn Wilamowo Rastenburg | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Jagdflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 Flugplatz 1943 Ketrzyn Wilamowo Rastenburg bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2021)

2Wk Foto RICHTHOFEN - FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF Fw 190 - STAFFELWAPPEN Eagle | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 2Wk Foto RICHTHOFEN - FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF Fw 190 - STAFFELWAPPEN Eagle bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





JG2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2021)

Foto Focke Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe vor dem Start in Frankreich 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Focke Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe vor dem Start in Frankreich 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





France August 1943





.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2021)

Altes Foto deutsches Jagd - Flugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 / Kennung 4 / 2. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto deutsches Jagd - Flugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 / Kennung 4 / 2. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Foto : FW 190 Jabo Jagd-Flugzeug mit 2 Zusatztanks und Bombe in Sizilien im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : FW 190 Jabo Jagd-Flugzeug mit 2 Zusatztanks und Bombe in Sizilien im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Sicilie Feldpost L53078

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

FW190 Vs Spitfire 1942 Focke Wulf Foto Press Luftwaffe Bilderdienst Hoffmann | eBay


Entdecken Sie FW190 Vs Spitfire 1942 Focke Wulf Foto Press Luftwaffe Bilderdienst Hoffmann in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Foto - 2 : FW 190 Jagd-Flugzeug auf Front-Flugplatz in Sizilien im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - 2 : FW 190 Jagd-Flugzeug auf Front-Flugplatz in Sizilien im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Sicilie


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Foto - 1 : FW 190 Jagd-Flugzeug auf Front-Flugplatz in Sizilien im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - 1 : FW 190 Jagd-Flugzeug auf Front-Flugplatz in Sizilien im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Sicilie

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Foto : FW 190 Jagdbomber Jagd-Flugzeug auf Front-Flugplatz in Sizilien im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : FW 190 Jagdbomber Jagd-Flugzeug auf Front-Flugplatz in Sizilien im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Sicilie

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2021)

#469 has been discussed before as a very obvious fake IIRC.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2021)

G13 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Focke Wulf FW190 FW 190 G-3 JABO | eBay


Entdecken Sie G13 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Focke Wulf FW190 FW 190 G-3 JABO in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2021)

B309 Russland Feldflugplatz Focke Wulf Fw 190 Junkers Ju 87 STUKA Wintertarnung | eBay


Entdecken Sie B309 Russland Feldflugplatz Focke Wulf Fw 190 Junkers Ju 87 STUKA Wintertarnung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2021)

B311 Russland Feldflugplatz Focke Wulf Fw 190 Jagdflugzeug weiße Wintertarnung | eBay


Entdecken Sie B311 Russland Feldflugplatz Focke Wulf Fw 190 Jagdflugzeug weiße Wintertarnung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2021)

B313 Russland Feldflugplatz Focke Wulf Fw 190 Jagdflugzeug weiße Wintertarnung | eBay


Entdecken Sie B313 Russland Feldflugplatz Focke Wulf Fw 190 Jagdflugzeug weiße Wintertarnung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2021)

B312 Russland Feldflugplatz Focke Wulf Fw 190 Jagdflugzeug weiße Wintertarnung | eBay


Entdecken Sie B312 Russland Feldflugplatz Focke Wulf Fw 190 Jagdflugzeug weiße Wintertarnung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2021)

B314 Russland Feldflugplatz Focke Wulf Fw 190 Jagdflugzeug weiße Wintertarnung | eBay


Entdecken Sie B314 Russland Feldflugplatz Focke Wulf Fw 190 Jagdflugzeug weiße Wintertarnung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria



Focke Wulf Jabo hävittäjä- ja pommittajakone saa bensiinitäydennystä. Immola 1944.06.28

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria



Focke Wulf Jabo hävittäjä- ja pommittajakone. Immola 1944.06.28

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria



Mekanikot ovat alituisessa huoltotyössä, kun lentokoneet ovat kentällä. Immola 1944.07.02

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2021)

WWII: GERMAN FOCKE-WULF FW 190 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO 26TH OCT 1945 | eBay


26TH OCT 1945. GERMAN FOCKE-WULF FW 190. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. AIR MINISTRY REF: A. 1.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2021)

Foto Jagdflieger Deutsches Kampfflugzeug 19 Abschüsse Kennung Fight Hits Photo | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Jagdflieger Deutsches Kampfflugzeug 19 Abschüsse Kennung Fight Hits Photo in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Seller;
Sie bieten auf 1 Foto aus dem 2 Weltkrieg. 
Es zeigt ein deutsches Kampfflugzeug (Stuka JU 88. oder Me.-109?). 
In Flecken-Tarnbemalung, mit Balkenkreuzkennung. 
Die seltene Nahaufnahme zeigt die Nr 700. und 19 Abschuss Streifen auf dem Heckruder. 
Der Fachmann wird es genauer wissen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Repro Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Focke-Wulf Fw-190 Flieger Jagdfluguzeug. Unikat! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Repro Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Focke-Wulf Fw-190 Flieger Jagdfluguzeug. Unikat! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## windhund116 (Jan 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Repro Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Focke-Wulf Fw-190 Flieger Jagdfluguzeug. Unikat! | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Repro Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Focke-Wulf Fw-190 Flieger Jagdfluguzeug. Unikat! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



Are these Russian troops, in the foreground?

Thanks!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2022)

windhund116 said:


> Are these Russian troops, in the foreground?
> 
> Thanks!


I think german


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2022)

old Ebay

wrknr 2707

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2022)

Original Foto: Flugzeug "Messerschmitt Bf 109 2WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Foto: Flugzeug "Messerschmitt Bf 109 2WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 12, 2022)

Even I know there’s an error there.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Jagdflieger Deutsches Kampfflugzeug 19 Abschüsse Kennung Fight Hits Photo | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Foto Jagdflieger Deutsches Kampfflugzeug 19 Abschüsse Kennung Fight Hits Photo in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


This aircraft in Post # 492 is Fw190A-1 Brown 1 of 6/JG26 Werk Nummer 027 the photo is in fact reversed.

Built a model of this way back in one of the early Group Builds

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 14, 2022)

#499 is a model. Either that or they pumped the tires up to 600 psi and used 1" plywood for u/c covers.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2022)

Fuselage camera

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2022)

Foto: Focke Wulf FW-190 Jagd-Flugzeug mit Jagdflieger KARL WALZ am Kanal 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Focke Wulf FW-190 Jagd-Flugzeug mit Jagdflieger KARL WALZ am Kanal 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2022)

Foto: Focke Wulf FW-190 Jagd-Flugzeug vor einem Frontstart am Kanal 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Focke Wulf FW-190 Jagd-Flugzeug vor einem Frontstart am Kanal 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2022)

jg54 notice camo on the compressor.














Foto, Jagdgeschwader54, Me 109,Fw190,Staffelwappen, JG 54 ,Originalfotos | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Jagdgeschwader54, Me 109,Fw190,Staffelwappen, JG 54 ,Originalfotos in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2022)

good shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2022)

Focke Wulf Fw 190A 9./JG2 (Y2+I) Josef Wurmheller WNr 7334 Vannes France 03-09-1943 Saturday 60 victories














org. Foto Frankreich Bretagne Brest Flugzeug Abschußbalken | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto Frankreich Bretagne Brest Flugzeug Abschußbalken in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

Jagdgeschwader 54,Me 109,BT109,FW 190,Staffelwappen, JG 54,Original Foto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Jagdgeschwader 54,Me 109,BT109,FW 190,Staffelwappen, JG 54,Original Foto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

JG54 Grunherz pilot














Jagdgeschwader 54,Me 109,BT109,FW 190,Staffelwappen, JG 54,Original Foto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Jagdgeschwader 54,Me 109,BT109,FW 190,Staffelwappen, JG 54,Original Foto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

JG54 Grunherz














Foto, Jagdgeschwader54, Me 109,Fw190,Staffelwappen, JG 54 ,Originalfotos | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Jagdgeschwader54, Me 109,Fw190,Staffelwappen, JG 54 ,Originalfotos in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

JG54 Grunherz















Foto, Jagdgeschwader54, Me 109,Fw190,Staffelwappen, JG 54 ,Originalfotos | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Jagdgeschwader54, Me 109,Fw190,Staffelwappen, JG 54 ,Originalfotos in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Focke Wulf Fw 190A 9./JG2 (Y2+I) Josef Wurmheller WNr 7334 Vannes France 03-09-1943 Saturday 60 victories
> 
> View attachment 660857
> 
> ...





Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 661608
> 
> 
> View attachment 661609




Truly intriguing…. am I correct that these are German paratroopers practicing assaulting a French airfield?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> Truly intriguing…. am I correct that these are German paratroopers practicing assaulting a French airfield?



Practising jumping the text says.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2022)

Top shots...!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2022)

JG1 Holland 1942 Woensdrecht

























Artikel zum Verkauf von fridericus-rex1786 | eBay


Bei eBay tolle Angebote von fridericus-rex1786 finden!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2022)

Black men , pilot














2Wk Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf FW 190 ... | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2Wk Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf FW 190 ... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Focke Wulf Fw 190A 9./JG2 (Y2+I) Josef Wurmheller WNr 7334 Vannes France 03-09-1943 Saturday 60 victories
> 
> View attachment 660857
> 
> ...


Focke Wulf Fw 190A 9./JG2 (Y2+I) Josef Wurmheller WNr 7334














2Wk Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf FW 190 nach Reparatur | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2Wk Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf FW 190 nach Reparatur in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## captain Frey (Mar 22, 2022)

hi,
He died in June 1944, it does not seem possible to me that he flew an A9, moreover on the photo, the canopy is not that of an A9.
In addition the date of 1943 can absolutely not be right for an A9.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

captain Frey said:


> hi,
> He died in June 1944, it does not seem possible to me that he flew an A9, moreover on the photo, the canopy is not that of an A9.
> In addition the date of 1943 can absolutely not be right for an A9.


Its a Fw190A-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2022)

JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger 1944















D159 Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger Fw190 TOP Motiv !!!! 1944 ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie D159 Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger Fw190 TOP Motiv !!!! 1944 ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2022)

Yellow 9 JG5 Elvenes Gelbe 9











C785 Foto WH Norwegen Luftwaffe Flugzeug JG5 Flugzeug FW190 Elvenes Gelbe 9 | eBay
C781 Foto WH Norwegen Luftwaffe Flugzeug JG5 Flugzeug FW190 Elvenes Gelbe 9 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2022)

*PHOTO* Luftwaffe Fw-190 Fighter in Combat ~ Nice Camo Scheme | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* Luftwaffe Fw-190 Fighter in Combat ~ Nice Camo Scheme at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2022)

JG1 Tatzelwurm














A6 Foto LW Jagd Flugzeug Focke Wulf FW 190 Würger JG1 Tatzelwurm Staffelwappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie A6 Foto LW Jagd Flugzeug Focke Wulf FW 190 Würger JG1 Tatzelwurm Staffelwappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2022)

Pre bacon notice gun pack #3 picture



























Foto, H. Kompanie Techn. Zug, Straubing, Schwein vor Focke-Wulf Fw 190 (G)50472 | eBay
Foto, H. Kompanie Techn. Zug vor Focke-Wulf Fw 190, Straubing (G)50472 | eBay
Foto, Focke-Wulf Fw 190 mit Zusatztank auf dem Flugfeld in Straubing, 1 (G)50472 | eBay
Foto, Focke-Wulf Fw 190 mit Zusatztank auf dem Flugfeld in Straubing (G)50472 | eBay
Foto, Horstkompanie Techn. Zug, Straubing, Zusatztank für Fw 190 (G)50472 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2022)

+9
















Foto, Luftwaffe, Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Nummer 9 mit Zusatztank, Straubing (G)50473 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Luftwaffe, Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Nummer 9 mit Zusatztank, Straubing (G)50473 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2022)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Nummer 1, Walter Oesau ?, Straubing (G)50473 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Luftwaffe, Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Nummer 1, Walter Oesau ?, Straubing (G)50473 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2022)

from whom ?














Foto, Wk2, Focke-Wulf Fw 190, Staffelwappen, Straubing (G)50473 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Focke-Wulf Fw 190, Staffelwappen, Straubing (G)50473 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2022)

+14















Foto, Luftwaffe, Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Nummer 14, Straubing (G)50473 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Luftwaffe, Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Nummer 14, Straubing (G)50473 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Pre bacon notice gun pack #3 picture
> 
> View attachment 673847
> 
> ...


The Luftwaffe really liked their pet pigs. Lol, I’ve seen a few pics depicting pilots, crew, and even officers with a special loved one… Siberian winters, right?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milos Gazdic (Jun 18, 2022)

It is interesting to see the Fw 190 in post #545 (Yellow 14+ ???) with the cross being overspray so much with the surrounding camouflage.

What are the white lines on the fuselage of the machine in post #531? Marking guides? Or???

And could Red? 9+ from post #542 be the same aircraft that is visible in post #540 (and #544)? Obviously coming from the same album... same unit... so?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2022)

And yes the Fw190A in the pics #540,#542 and #544 is the Wurger of the 3./JG11. Possible she could be the same aircraft. The number could be of the yellow as well. The red or yellow strip on the fuselage was the Schwarmfuhrer marking.

Here is a shot of her without the fuselage strip. Believing the caption the image was taken in 1943. So, the image in #542 seems to be taken later because the Schwarmfuhrer making was added and the white JG band looks like overpainted and replaced with the yellow one used from Autumn of 1943.





the source: Jagdgeschwader 11 Focke-Wulf Fw 190s

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milos Gazdic (Jun 18, 2022)

Considering that all those images are coming from the same album could the machine from #545 be the same as "14" in #548? Just shown after the repaint of the fuselage & repaint of the band?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2022)

That's very possible IMHO.


----------



## Milos Gazdic (Jun 19, 2022)

Yes. It looks like that to me. It is always sad when such albums get plucked for shots & sold separately & context is lost ;(((


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2022)

That's true. But actually I doubt these are the orginal images from the album. . I would say these are the copies "pretending" the source pics.


----------



## Milos Gazdic (Jun 19, 2022)

Really? Then someone went into great extent to fake all the damn peeling glue used for the corners of the images in those old albums


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 19, 2022)

Create a Vintage Photo Effect in Photoshop


Learn how to create a realistic old photo effect in Photoshop using some simple Photoshop techniques. I've added an old photo frame using the Ripple Photoshop filter and I have also added a torn paper effect to make the photo look vintage. If you want to add a torn corner effect to your photos...




www.psd-dude.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2022)

Milos Gazdic said:


> Really? Then someone went into great extent to fake all the damn peeling glue used for the corners of the images in those old albums



Do you really think that the seller has the couple of shots for selling only? .... Having more than one set of the images he can earn more of money than you can expect.


----------



## Milos Gazdic (Jun 19, 2022)

Hello Mr Fubar, as a person doing photography for living and also practising techniques from 1850s till the most recent ones, I kinda know how people do it.
Also Wurger, I know that selling multiple sets - makes multiple amounts of money  I just thought it was a genuine set of shots. Like some other on eBay. Sad to hear we cannot trust anyone ))

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2022)

I don't say all ebay sellers are cheating guys. But the kind of trading is always moneymaking .... unfortunately.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

July 1943



















Foto - Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Staffelabzeichen - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Staffelabzeichen - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2022)

Fliegerhorst Heiligenbeil 4+













Foto, Fliegerhorst Heiligenbeil, Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Nummer 4, 01 (G)50486 | eBay
Foto, Fliegerhorst Heiligenbeil, Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Nummer 4 (G)50486 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Fliegerhorst Heiligenbeil














Foto, Fliegerhorst Heiligenbeil, Focke-Wulf Fw 190 vor Hangar, 01 (G)50486 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Fliegerhorst Heiligenbeil, Focke-Wulf Fw 190 vor Hangar, 01 (G)50486 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Fliegerhorst Heiligenbeil














Foto, Fliegerhorst Heiligenbeil, Focke-Wulf Fw 190 vor Hangar, 03 (G)50486 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Fliegerhorst Heiligenbeil, Focke-Wulf Fw 190 vor Hangar, 03 (G)50486 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Fliegerhorst Heiligenbeil














Foto, Fliegerhorst Heiligenbeil, Focke-Wulf Fw 190 vor Hangar (G)50486 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Fliegerhorst Heiligenbeil, Focke-Wulf Fw 190 vor Hangar (G)50486 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2022)

5x REPRO Negativ Foto JG1 Piloten Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug in Holland


































5x REPRO Negativ Foto JG1 Piloten Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug in Holland | eBay


Entdecken Sie 5x REPRO Negativ Foto JG1 Piloten Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug in Holland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2022)

nice series of shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2022)

JG1 Tatzelwurm cfamoius ace pilot














Foto - Jagdgeschwader Staffelzeichen "Tatzelwurm" Flugzeug FW 190 - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Jagdgeschwader Staffelzeichen "Tatzelwurm" Flugzeug FW 190 - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Wrkn 424 10+- JG1














B1 Foto LW Flugzeug Jäger Focke Wulf Fw 190 Würger Staffelwappen Werks Nr. 424 | eBay


Entdecken Sie B1 Foto LW Flugzeug Jäger Focke Wulf Fw 190 Würger Staffelwappen Werks Nr. 424 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 26, 2022)

One for Karl 

 rochie

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2022)

13+1 chess game














WWII: GERMAN MESSERSCHMITT BF 109 W/ CREW ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: GERMAN MESSERSCHMITT BF 109 W/ CREW ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 6, 2022)

Famous pic.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

TG+QE winter















Foto Luftwaffe FW 190 TG-QE mit Schneetarnung Wintertarnung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe FW 190 TG-QE mit Schneetarnung Wintertarnung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

4M+BF















Original Foto 2 WK Luftwaffe Flugzeug Jäger Schlachtflieger Fw 190 Ca 6x 9 Cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Foto 2 WK Luftwaffe Flugzeug Jäger Schlachtflieger Fw 190 Ca 6x 9 Cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

4M+UF notice mother compass in foreground














Original Foto 2 WK Luftwaffe Flugzeug Jäger Schlachtflieger Fw 190 Ca 6x 9 Cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Foto 2 WK Luftwaffe Flugzeug Jäger Schlachtflieger Fw 190 Ca 6x 9 Cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

Fighter bomber














Original Foto 2 WK Luftwaffe Flugzeug Jäger Schlachtflieger Fw 190 Ca 6x 9 Cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Foto 2 WK Luftwaffe Flugzeug Jäger Schlachtflieger Fw 190 Ca 6x 9 Cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

Reichsverteidigung 1944 1945 Tarnung
3+? 















Foto Focke-Wulf 190 Jagdflieger Nr. "3" Reichsverteidigung 1944 1945 Tarnung - S | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Focke-Wulf 190 Jagdflieger Nr. "3" Reichsverteidigung 1944 1945 Tarnung - S in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 2, 2022)

Not sure I'm seeing an RV band on that one. The dark area is too far back.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2022)

It also looks like an early "A" series, maybe A-4 or 5 ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 2, 2022)

Was thinking the same Terry.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2022)

JG54 Grunherz Siwerskaja Russland














Foto Luftwaffe Focke Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug JG 54 Grünherz in Siwerskaja Russland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Focke Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug JG 54 Grünherz in Siwerskaja Russland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------

